# Tiny white things growing on glass identification



## liquidzorch (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello. I've had these thing growing on the inside of the tank for a while, they come off when cleaning the glass while i´m doing water changes but within a couple days they come back. They are stuck on the glass, they don´t crawl around link other posts i have found.

Here I was able to get a macro shot flipping my lens around, but its hard to get good focus. Any body know exactly what they are? I´m looking for the name of species, to learn about them. Fyi, thats a tiny tiny scratch in the glass in the second image.

Here are the links to the images in case they dont appear correctly: 


http://imgur.com/3HmCQn2




http://imgur.com/8N9jZhy


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Thats what my tank gets too but my phone doesn't focus whatsoever! That second pic is perfect! I get mine to go away with a large water change and while its down I wipe the glass and clean all the filter media. *** also had it once where I felt it necessary to take all my ornaments out to clean them with hot water! I hope someone can tell what this is!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't see them well enough to ID in either pic. On the glass you usually get either planaria or hydra. Trying googling them and compare. Vacuum your substrate thoroughly, post results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

They are not Hydra or Planaria. They are harmless to fish, but feed on microscopic items by filtering the water. I think they are some sort of ciliate protozoan, but the exact one escapes me at the moment.


----------

